# Misano Red meets Volcano Red



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

A few pics from Sunday. 

rp5311's MY13 Misano picked up Saturday morning and fresh from his 2 day detailing process ….that man is a fanatic - I should know- I spent 6hrs with him working on mine the weekend before! Slave driver! 







Photo from detail day with Rick


Photo of Volcano Red I thought some might find interesting although not sure how it will look on most monitors…


rp5311 - my apologies for not posting photo of your car after your detail but it is currently fubar in my photo library - working inn retrieval and I'll send it to you


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Mighty nice, Kim. Look forward to getting a small group of us together for a romp!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Mighty nice, Kim. Look forward to getting a small group of us together for a romp!


Yes - what else we got in the neighborhood?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Both cars looking great. RP's Misano with alum pack would have been my second choice.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

Great pics.

Its so interesting, there oddly enough arent that many misano red's out there, you'd think there would be more. 

6 hour detailing? Wow what did that run?


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

tierwun said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Its so interesting, there oddly enough arent that many misano red's out there, you'd think there would be more.
> 
> 6 hour detailing? Wow what did that run?


No, there aren't as many Misano's out there but I've seen 3 - one DC area, one Philly and one in NJ (dealership), none of whom appear to be on here. BTW- one of them had the black/red wheel combo and really looked good. 

What did it run? Sweat and tears...And a bottle of expensive scotch  RP, the gent with the Misano in the pic, helped me detail it the weekend before his showed up - I freely admit that he did a far greater portion of the work than I did, doing the exterior and relegating me to the interior. That man is in-sane with his detailing! Great detailing job - far better than the $ I paid having it detailed before our NE GTG in April.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm ashamed to admit that for me a "detail" is spending some extra time making sure I scrape the bugs off when washing, and then vacuuming and using Armor-All on the interior  With a black car I might need to pay some more attention to the exterior now, though!


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow that volcano red colour is awesome!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

NamJa said:


> I'm ashamed to admit that for me a "detail" is spending some extra time making sure I scrape the bugs off when washing, and then vacuuming and using Armor-All on the interior  With a black car I might need to pay some more attention to the exterior now, though!


For the record, I detest detailing and wouldn't do it myself if not for the fact that I don't let anyone touch my car. Washing, quick spray on wheels and drying? No biggie- done in 1 hr with a little more time on it for wknd C&Cs -but only to avoid being teased by the guys. Plus when I was a little girl my daddy told me I'd always be able to find a boy to wax my car for me 

Yes,you will need to pay more attention to detailing that black car of yours!


----------

